# Places to relocate to in Spain with a Spanish and English community



## Leanne7011 (Jan 4, 2013)

Hi everyone! 

Some of you might remember me from 2013/2014 when I moved to Alicante city with my son who was 1 at the time. Well now we're home in Ireland nearly a year and I'm about to graduate with a bachelors degree in sociology and Spanish and we are missing Spain! Our plan is to relocate August/September 2016 but this time there will be four of us. My partner, my son Callum, our unborn baby and myself. This time we would like to live somewhere with a mix of Spanish and English people as my partner found things quite lonely whenever he was over the last time. By next year, I will also have a masters in Criminology and hopefully CELTA/TEFL and my partner is going to do a TEFL course also just incase. But he will most likely be travelling home to Ireland to work regularly as his family have a business, unless of course he finds work but we are in no way expecting that. We are aware of the situation in Spain. Depending on where we decide to live, I will probably apply as a teaching assistant through meddeas or the government. I have many friends starting their jobs this September. I'm aware that a masters in criminology probably won't be of much use in Spain but I'm doing it while I'm in the swing of things and to use in the future. 

Anyway, I would appreciate if people could give their thoughts on ideal places to live with a mix of communities and of course good public schools for my son as he will be 4 and a half when we relocate. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Hi Leanne, nice to see you again lol. What about Alicante??? Or thereabouts??

Jo xxx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

........... Or what about where I used to live Torre Muelle, near Benalmadena?....... and congratulations BTW

Jo xxx


----------



## Leanne7011 (Jan 4, 2013)

Belamadena was somewhere I looked into very very briefly.. I'll look into that town. Was there a nice mix of communities? I think we would prefer to look into somewhere other than Alicante for the time being.. Unless somebody has suggestions of any places with both communities.. I found the city quite lonely too I have to admit. 

Thanks so much! Expecting a girl in early September.. Exciting as it is, I miss Spain so much so I really need to start aiming for it


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

I remember you!
You certainly like adventure, don't you?
Well, I'm glad you liked Spain so much you're willing to give it another go.
Can't really help you about places other than to suggest near Madrid, which I suppose you won't like as it's far from the sea.
Anyway, lots and lots of good luck!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Leanne7011 said:


> Belamadena was somewhere I looked into very very briefly.. I'll look into that town. Was there a nice mix of communities? I think we would prefer to look into somewhere other than Alicante for the time being.. Unless somebody has suggestions of any places with both communities.. I found the city quite lonely too I have to admit.
> 
> Thanks so much! Expecting a girl in early September.. Exciting as it is, I miss Spain so much so I really need to start aiming for it


I miss Spain too - I just cant see how to get back there for now. 

Benalmadena is a bit of a sprawl, touristy and big. But it does have some great areas, zoos, fairground, icerink......

However, Torremuelle is a little private urb a couple of miles down the road, by the sea. Its got two or three shops, a couple of bars, a swimming pool a good mix of nationalities and an international school, altho theres a local state school up the hill in Benalmadena pueblo, which is beautiful. We loved it there cos it was near to everything. Theres even a direct link train (and station) to Malaga and the other way to Fuengirola - google map it. Using google is probably a start

Jo xxx


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

I remember you.

Just a shot in the dark, how about the multicultural city of Las Palmas de Gran Canaria? we have just returned, that place buzzes day or night.


----------



## Leanne7011 (Jan 4, 2013)

Pesky Wesky said:


> I remember you!
> You certainly like adventure, don't you?
> Well, I'm glad you liked Spain so much you're willing to give it another go.
> Can't really help you about places other than to suggest near Madrid, which I suppose you won't like as it's far from the sea.
> Anyway, lots and lots of good luck!


I sure do! 
I think I would feel a bit claustrophobic with two young children and no beach, but thank you for the advice! It's definitely an ideal place to teach English


----------



## Leanne7011 (Jan 4, 2013)

jojo said:


> Leanne7011 said:
> 
> 
> > Belamadena was somewhere I looked into very very briefly.. I'll look into that town. Was there a nice mix of communities? I think we would prefer to look into somewhere other than Alicante for the time being.. Unless somebody has suggestions of any places with both communities.. I found the city quite lonely too I have to admit.
> ...


That urb sounds ideal Jo, thank you. Definitely going to look into it. I'm wondering now are the state schools any good in Spain? I don't think private would be an option for us and I would prefer my son in a Spanish school rather than international.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Leanne7011 said:


> That urb sounds ideal Jo, thank you. Definitely going to look into it. I'm wondering now are the state schools any good in Spain? I don't think private would be an option for us and I would prefer my son in a Spanish school rather than international.


But could you get work in the school was my thinking???? Its also not an English school abroad as most seem to think of international schools, but its...... international, but a lot of Spanish send their children there too

Jo xxx


----------



## Leanne7011 (Jan 4, 2013)

Hepa said:


> I remember you.
> 
> Just a shot in the dark, how about the multicultural city of Las Palmas de Gran Canaria? we have just returned, that place buzzes day or night.


I never even considered gran canaria but it's definitely worth some research. Is it child friendly? Like plenty of parks etc.. Good state schools..


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Leanne7011 said:


> Belamadena was somewhere I looked into very very briefly.. I'll look into that town. Was there a nice mix of communities? I think we would prefer to look into somewhere other than Alicante for the time being.. Unless somebody has suggestions of any places with both communities.. I found the city quite lonely too I have to admit.
> 
> Thanks so much! Expecting a girl in early September.. Exciting as it is, I miss Spain so much so I really need to start aiming for it


welcome back & congrats !!

you could do a lot worse than where I live - two International schools in the town & just outside where you might get teaching work - & a 'Steve Jobs' school as well - three of my students are primary school teachers there

the state schools are all good as well, so there'd be no problem for your son

about 30,000 residents, so not a massive town but not tiny either - & something like 90 nationalities living happily together - more than half are Spanish & around 20% are British


----------



## Leanne7011 (Jan 4, 2013)

jojo said:


> Leanne7011 said:
> 
> 
> > That urb sounds ideal Jo, thank you. Definitely going to look into it. I'm wondering now are the state schools any good in Spain? I don't think private would be an option for us and I would prefer my son in a Spanish school rather than international.
> ...


It's definitely worth a try.. If I apply through meddeas I could be placed anywhere so it's a last resort for me. I would ideally like to get CELTA done and apply directly to schools. 

Oh ok, and is it fee paying?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Leanne7011 said:


> It's definitely worth a try.. If I apply through meddeas I could be placed anywhere so it's a last resort for me. I would ideally like to get CELTA done and apply directly to schools.
> 
> Oh ok, and is it fee paying?


I'm afraid so

Jo xxx


----------



## Leanne7011 (Jan 4, 2013)

xabiachica said:


> Leanne7011 said:
> 
> 
> > Belamadena was somewhere I looked into very very briefly.. I'll look into that town. Was there a nice mix of communities? I think we would prefer to look into somewhere other than Alicante for the time being.. Unless somebody has suggestions of any places with both communities.. I found the city quite lonely too I have to admit.
> ...


Aw thank you!!

Are you in Belamadena also? Or correct me if I'm wrong, Alicante?


----------



## Leanne7011 (Jan 4, 2013)

jojo said:


> Leanne7011 said:
> 
> 
> > It's definitely worth a try.. If I apply through meddeas I could be placed anywhere so it's a last resort for me. I would ideally like to get CELTA done and apply directly to schools.
> ...


I will look into the fees..


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

All that said, lets not forget that jobs arent easy to find and you're possibly going to need some time off to have your little girl..... So slow down a bit lol............. deaf ears methinks lol 

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Leanne7011 said:


> Aw thank you!!
> 
> Are you in Belamadena also? Or correct me if I'm wrong, Alicante?


Alicante Province

Jávea/Xàbia which is about 1-1.5 hours north of Alicante city

Home - Xàbia Tourism Portal - Town Council of Xàbia


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Leanne7011 said:


> I never even considered gran canaria but it's definitely worth some research. Is it child friendly? Like plenty of parks etc.. Good state schools..


Parks in plenty, huge Las Canteras beach, bars with children's room, I don't know about the schools, my children are pushing 50, the climate is year round summer, and the most pleasing thing is the low purchase tax, only 7%.

Downside are the flights to Europe, 4 hours +.

Flights from here 50 minutes


----------



## Leanne7011 (Jan 4, 2013)

xabiachica said:


> Leanne7011 said:
> 
> 
> > Aw thank you!!
> ...


Oh yeah! Sounds like a lovely area, is alicante the closest airport?


----------



## Leanne7011 (Jan 4, 2013)

jojo said:


> All that said, lets not forget that jobs arent easy to find and you're possibly going to need some time off to have your little girl..... So slow down a bit lol............. deaf ears methinks lol
> 
> Jo xxx


My baby will be nearly 1 by the time we move but you're right.. With meddeas and the government job, the hours are part time, but that's only if I'm lucky enough to get placed where we chose to move. The hours are 12 hours a week for 700-1000 a month.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Leanne7011 said:


> Oh yeah! Sounds like a lovely area, is alicante the closest airport?


almost equidistant to Alicante & Valencia airports


----------



## Leanne7011 (Jan 4, 2013)

Hepa said:


> Leanne7011 said:
> 
> 
> > I never even considered gran canaria but it's definitely worth some research. Is it child friendly? Like plenty of parks etc.. Good state schools..
> ...


Sounds lovely! I've only been there on holidays.. 

I think there's direct flights all year round from Ireland so that's a bonus


----------



## DunWorkin (Sep 2, 2010)

Hi Leanne. I certainly remember you and Callum coming to Alicante to the University. I often wondered how you got on.

I don't know if you visited El Campello at all while you were here. It might just suit what you are looking for - including an English Speaking Club that your partner might enjoy. It also has the advantage of being just a short tram ride into Alicante city if you fancied going back to see places and friends there.

Congratulations on the forthcoming addition to the family


----------



## Leanne7011 (Jan 4, 2013)

DunWorkin said:


> Hi Leanne. I certainly remember you and Callum coming to Alicante to the University. I often wondered how you got on.
> 
> I don't know if you visited El Campello at all while you were here. It might just suit what you are looking for - including an English Speaking Club that your partner might enjoy. It also has the advantage of being just a short tram ride into Alicante city if you fancied going back to see places and friends there.
> 
> Congratulations on the forthcoming addition to the family


Hey! I remember you yoo... 

We had a great year and miss it so much!! Well Callum and myself did. My partner was a bit up and down due to the language barrier but I think he is more willing to learn Spanish this time and mix a bit more.. I think a small english community would be nice for both of us though. 

We were in Les lanzas a lot, just before El campello, as I had a Spanish friend there who had a son also. To be honest that was my only friend and they've since moved to Leeds for a while. 

If it was me, I would go back to Alicante tomorrow!! Definitely a place to consider though, I only ever went to the market in El campello


----------

